
The C++ coding experience is bi-polar, lets talk about it - ingve
https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/718fbx/the_c_coding_experience_is_bipolar_lets_talk/
======
dgsb
No, breaking old code compatibility is not ok. We have good examples with
python 2 vs python 3

